# APM und Rechner abstellen

## BlackEye

...

ich hab APM in meinen Kernel fest eingebunden (2.4.20) und nach einem "shutdown -h now" klappt alles, bis auf das abstellen des PC's  :Smile: 

Also Festplatte höre ich auch noch abstellen, aber dann ist schluss .. der Rechner bleibt da ganz stur an .. 

Ich hab hier nen Expox-Board mit nem Athlon 1600+ .. also schon ein neueres System .. Ich hatte hier schon einmal Gentoo drauf und damals funzte das auch. Nur nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation geht dieses "Feature" leider nicht mehr ..

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß un Dank!

----------

## hopfe

Hatte bei mir mit apm das selbe Problem, habe dann acpi anstatt apm verwendet und dann ging es ohne probleme.

----------

## BlackEye

ne, tuts bei mir leider nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

auch 

```
emerge acpid
```

gemacht?

----------

## BlackEye

hmm... was sollte mir das bringen?

Was könnte so ein Deamon machen um meinen PC abzustellen? Es werde ndoch eh alle Deamons beendet, wenn ich den PC abstelle. Und bis der Rechner an den Punkt kommt, wo der Power abgestellt werden müsste, ist nix mehr Deamon aktiv ..

Ich denke mit diesem Deamon kann man nur bestimmte Events abfangen. Sowas wie automatisches herunterfahren beim drücken auf den Powerknopf und so ...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> hmm... was sollte mir das bringen?
> 
> Was könnte so ein Deamon machen um meinen PC abzustellen? Es werde ndoch eh alle Deamons beendet, wenn ich den PC abstelle. Und bis der Rechner an den Punkt kommt, wo der Power abgestellt werden müsste, ist nix mehr Deamon aktiv ..
> 
> Ich denke mit diesem Deamon kann man nur bestimmte Events abfangen. Sowas wie automatisches herunterfahren beim drücken auf den Powerknopf und so ...

 

weis ich nicht, wie das mit dem daemon is beim shutdown, aber er managt die suspend level sachen.

ich hab immer nur des apm, weils acpi net gfunzt hat.

MfG

jax

----------

## tux-fan

Hab ACPI in den Kernel reincompiliert.... da geht's , jedenfalls bei meinen Systemen wunderbar.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *tux-fan wrote:*   

> Hab ACPI in den Kernel reincompiliert.... da geht's , jedenfalls bei meinen Systemen wunderbar.

 

hast du dir den acpid geholt?

was genau hast du alles von ACPI im kernel?

jax

----------

## daemonb

so kollegen, habe das selbe problem, wie oben genannt, habe schon mehrere kernelkonfigurationen ausgetestet sowohl mit 2.4.19r9 als auch mit 2.4.19r10, aber der sack will net, habe einmal apm +acpi, einmal nur apm und einmal acpi ausprobiert. Bitte fragt jetzt nicht ob ich auch den daemon gestartet, habe, denn ich bin ja net dämlich. Bei aktiviertem ACPI funzen auch so sachen wie der Power Button , dass er herunterfährt wenn ich draufdrücke, es geht nur kein ausschalten. Dieses scheißding macht mich noch aggresiv  :Smile: . 

Jetzt habe ich lirc zum laufen gebracht und will meinen rechner per fernbedienung ausschalten lassen, aber jetzt funzt des net aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Bitte bitte helft mir.  :Smile: 

Danke schonmal

DaemonB

----------

## BlackEye

jo .. bei mir das Gleiche  :Smile: 

hab auch schon alles getestet ... sogar nen Bios-Update hab ich schon gemacht bei meinem Board ... kein Effekt  :Sad: 

ich habs aufgegeben mittlerweile

----------

## Beforegod

Wichtig ist das Du die Option 'halt -p' mit angibst..

Der SChalter '-p' dient dazu den Computer auszuschalten.

----------

## daemonb

habe ich auch schon getestet geht nicht, keine chance.

Mein Rechner ist nicht dazu zu bewegen.

Bitte weitere ideen, wenn es nicht gehen sollte, muss ich irgendwie schauen ob ich einen anderen kernel nehme, es hat bisher immer funktioniert, seit ich gentoo 1.4 draufhabe aber nur noch probleme.

Danke

DaemonB

----------

## Qubax

ich muß bei mir smp aus den kernel nehmen, damit es geht, und verwende auch nur apm.

ps: dies sollte nun eigentlich der x-te thread für dieses problem sein  :Confused: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

und wo is des smp drinnen(bei welchen menüpunkt im menuconfig)

MfG

jax

----------

## kannX

SMP ist unter "Prozessor Type...." zu finden und sollte auf alle Fälle ausgestellt sein wenn man nicht zufällig wirklich ein Multiprozessorsystem hat.

Dann ist da die Sache mit APM und ACPI, man sollte einfach mal beide ausprobieren, eventuell auch beide gleichzeitig (obwohl nachhernur das verwendet wird das der Kernel zuerst geladen hat), man sollte auch sicher stellen das alle Optionen bezüglich APM und ACPI in den Kernel und nicht als Module kompiliert werden.

Manchmal hilft die Option "Real Mode APM Bios....", es gibt auch eine gleichnamig Option die man dem Kernel als Parameter übergeben kann damit das quasi erzwungen wird 

```
apm=real-mode-poweroff
```

, das hilft auch manchmal.

Wenn SMP aktiviert bleiben soll hilft eventuell dieser Kernelparameter:

```
apm=smp-power-off 
```

.

Die APM/ACPI Dämonen habe sehrwohl eine Auswirkung auf das Abschalten, da sie den "halt -p" Call abfangen und die entsprechenden BIOS-Funktionen aufrufen/in die Wege leiten.

Ein Universalrezept gibt es leider nicht, es hilft nur das Probieren. Einen Unterschied zwischen den Kernelversionen konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.[/code]

----------

## daemonb

jo habe kein smp drinne  :Smile: 

ich habe auch alle threads gelesen, die das thema betreffen könnten, aber alles hilft nicht weiter.

Ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr  :Sad: 

cya DaemonB

----------

## Malawi

Ich habe auch eine Weile mit dem nicht abschalten gekämpft, bis ich dann die Lösung gefunden habe. Man nehme einen Vanilla Kernel von kernel.org und spiele den passenden ACPI Patch von http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi ein. Den Kernel dann nur mit ACPI kompilieren, kein APM. So klappts bei mir auch mit dem abschalten.

mfG Malawi

p.S. Das hatten wir aber schon mal

----------

